

13 year-old looks at trees and makes solar power breakthrough - mrpixel
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/08/13-year-old-looks-trees-makes-solar-power-breakthrough/41486/#.Tk6BECRoWxM.reddit

======
ColinWright
Earlier submission: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2902329>

And another: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2902496>

Debunking: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2906538>

Significant (and relevant) discussion on all three.

 _(And in re-reading one of those threads to make sure it was relevant I'm
reminded that some people don't want me to cross-reference stuff. I find it
hard, as I see it as a way of creating value by preventing duplication and re-
raising previous discussions. But I'll stop again. Like an addict no doubt
I'll start again, but I'll try not to. See my profile for more information (if
you care))_

